# Oyster Bracelet For Seiko Kinetic Sports 200?



## wgwy (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a Seiko Kinetic Sports 200, case marking 5M43 - 0A40 AO. Bought 2000, new capacitor Dec 2008.

I would like, if possible, to replace the original bracelet, which I understand is a Jubilee type, with an Oyster type bracelet. Searching this forum, and looking on eBay and other sites, I see many references to Oyster bracelets, Seiko and aftermarket. However, they all seem to refer to 200m Divers type watches, e.g. SKX007, and I haven't seen anything to confirm that such a bracelet would fit my watch. Mine does seem similar, in that it needs a 22mm bracelet with curved ends. Frequent mention of 'fat' spring bars is a further confusion.

Can anyone confirm whether an Oyster type bracelet is available for my model of Seiko, and point me in the direction of a supplier?

Thank you.


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

i know you said jubilee but is this your watch?


----------



## wgwy (Sep 8, 2013)

No, it's this one:


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

That's a nice watch, any Oyster style 22 strap would fit, just make sure you get one with the curved ends, the fat spring bars are just better quality and stronger, they are designed to stop that sort of strap slap you can get with ill fitting straps. This is what you want trust me, the seller has an excellent reputation in Seiko collector circles, yes their expensive but I have a couple and they are great.


----------



## wgwy (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks very much. That's exactly the look I'm after. The only concern I have, on reading the description of this bracelet, is whether the spring bars which come with it will fit into the holes in the lugs of my watch. Alternatively, if my existing spring bars will fit this bracelet, I'll be very tempted to go for it.


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep no problem, the spring bars may or may not fit but there's plenty of others on the bay for sale, good luck and don't forget to post the pics up when you get it fitted, don't forget the pins on this will probably be the screw type so with the right small driver you could adjust the strap yourself


----------



## wgwy (Sep 8, 2013)

Alas, the Canadian supplier Will Jean informed me by email that his bracelet would not fit my watch. That's a pity, as it looks the business. Fortunately I found a UK supplier of a Seiko Oyster-type bracelet which gives me the look I was after. (K.K.H. Services, Guildford). For anyone interested, the part number of the Oyster-type bracelet is 44G4JB. The photos are: a stock photo of the Seiko Kinetic Sports 200 with the original Jubilee bracelet; and my watch with the new Oyster-type bracelet.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks very nice with the Oyster on there, better than the Jubilee in my opinion.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I do like a nice oyster, and that suits very well- nice job. And yes to pics, please!


----------

